# Does anyone have the technology and know how?



## L.C. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm not tech savy, or good with this thing called a computer, so I'm asking for a solid. Can anyone out there post "Who's Bozo Texino" to the train videos section. I think this missing piece to the stp videos is only a black mark against us as an online community. If this was in my department of knowledge and know how, I'd remedy this myself. However, I'm not an online Jesus. Please give a hand and network with our fellows to put this gem of a movie in it's rightful place in the train videos section. Thanks to all who can and will help.
Sincerely,
L.C.


----------



## Tude (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm only finding 2-4 minute clips of it - it's a 56 min. documentary (for $15-$18 of course). Maybe someone else can find the full vid - put out there in 2005 too.


----------



## p4r4d0x (Feb 25, 2013)

Here is a link to a seeded torrent.
http://kat.ph/who-is-bozo-texino-t681731.html


----------

